# The Forever War (2012?)



## Vladd67 (Oct 15, 2008)

Funny that the person quoted as saying
Sci-fi films are as dead as Westerns, says Ridley Scott - Times Online
is now making this
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/14/movies/14arts-RIDLEYSCOTTS_BRF.html
Hopefully he will not ruin this great story.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 15, 2008)

He can certainly make a good looking film but there is rarely any substance there. Ultimately, his recent offerings convince me that he is not the right man for the job. 

Time, as they say........


----------



## Ice fyre (Oct 15, 2008)

He's a cheeky sod isnt he.

If he's that fed up with Sci-Fi films why dosnt he make another film the way he wants it. A Lot of directors and actors are quite dismissive of Sci-Fi and Fantasy but they forget that these are the films most folk go to see and talk about, good or bad.


----------



## MontyCircus (Oct 20, 2008)

American Gangster was alright.  I don't know how anyone liked that Jesse James Assassination flick.  Can't wait for the John Wilkes Booth movie...


----------



## Scifi fan (Nov 3, 2008)

I loved the Forever War, and I hope Ridley Scott doesn't ruin it. 

BTW, if every story is a retelling of an older one, what is Forever War a retelling of?


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 3, 2008)

montycircus said:


> American Gangster was alright.  I don't know how anyone liked that Jesse James Assassination flick.  Can't wait for the John Wilkes Booth movie...



I could not stay awake for either. 

Tristan was the last good Scott flick.


----------



## Scifi fan (Nov 3, 2008)

He's definitely wrong to say that sci fi movies are dead - there aren't any good ones now, I agree, but that doesn't mean that good ones can't be made. 

As stated in another thread, sci fi has been around since Shakespeare.


----------



## clovis-man (Jan 29, 2011)

*The Forever War*

Just stumbled on this. I'm currently reading the book. Don 't know what took be so long to get to it.

Scott Returns to Sci-Fi with Forever War

Anyway, I wonder how this might be influenced by the fact that *Starship Troopers* has already been done and there are some similar concepts. In general, I have been quite partial to Scott's creations. Seems he wants to do it in 3D also.


----------



## J Riff (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: The Forever War*

_ Forever War_ deals with time-warpage, so will be interesting to see how that is handled. Otherwise, should be a major action flick.


----------



## Null_Zone (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: The Forever War*

This should be great fun, although probably with less sex.

Unless they touch on anything that happened in the sequal.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Forever War*

This should be very interesting. A Great Book and a Great Director.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Forever War*

I really liked the book so I'm hopeful that this movie will be worth watching


----------



## Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The Forever War*

I agree with all the above comments:





J Riff said:


> _ Forever War_ deals with time-warpage, so will be interesting to see how that is handled. Otherwise, should be a major action flick.


1. For me, the ageing/changing of the society he is defending, while he remains young and more distant on each return - that was the story. It was all a part of the analogy to the Vietnam war. If this is just another action flick, then don't bother making it. 





Null_Zone said:


> This should be great fun, although probably with less sex.


2. Some of that may no longer be Politically Correct. Our societies have already changed in much more dramatic ways that he could have possibly predicted when writing the book. The book may possibly be too dated now to make as good a film as it ought to from such a good book.


----------



## J Riff (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: The Forever War*

Oh but you know they will bother... perhaps Nam is recent enough that they will stick to that aspect of it... but I bet they go for the shoot 'em up and the romantic relationship angle of the couple who end up together after 200 yrs. of warping hither and yon. It may have a better chance than a lot of the much older SciFi flicks we've been subjected to, though.


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 9, 2011)

*Forever War the movie?*

Just found this on Library Thing:

"Both that [Scalzi's 'Old Man's War'] and  Foerever War are in the process of being made into movies."

Really...!


----------



## clovis-man (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Forever War the movie?*

It seems to have been in the works for a while. Ridley Scott likes to get ahead of the curve.

Ridley Scott’s The Forever War Movie Has a Writer : SciFiCool.com


----------



## Dave (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone know what happened to this project?


----------



## clovis-man (Nov 23, 2011)

Dave said:


> Anyone know what happened to this project?


 
Pretty quiet out there. This is the latest I could find, but bear in mind it's from Wikipedia:

In the summer of 2010, Scott revealed that _State of Play_ scribe Matthew Michael Carnahan, was currently on the fourth draft of a screenplay originally written by _Blade Runner_ scribe David Peoples.


----------



## Starbeast (Nov 23, 2011)

What's the story _The Forever War_ about?


----------



## Dave (Nov 23, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> What's the story _The Forever War_ about?


It is partly an allegory of the Vietnam War. It tells of a conscript in a very long lasting interstellar war between Earth and distant aliens. It deals with future shock resulting from time dilation space travel - the lucky few who survive return home after centuries away find the Earth they left has completely changed. Unappreciated and unable to fit in the soldiers find re-enlistment the only way to escape. When they next return Earth is totally unrecognisable.


----------



## Dave (Nov 23, 2011)

Scifi fan said:


> BTW, if every story is a retelling of an older one, what is _Forever War_ a retelling of?


How about, _Shenandoah_ mixed with _Gone with the Wind_?


----------



## clovis-man (Nov 23, 2011)

Dave said:


> How about, _Shenandoah_ mixed with _Gone with the Wind_?


 
More like *The Hurt Locker* Paired with *Starship Troopers* (the book, not the movie). But that would be trivializing it. It's really an outstanding tale.


----------



## Snowdog (Nov 24, 2011)

Starbeast said:


> What's the story _The Forever War_ about?



Apart from the time dilation aspect and the love story, the underlying theme is that war is usually a ****-up and takes on a life of its own, with no-one knowing what the hell is going on, why it really started or anything.

It's such an anti-war book that I'd be surprised if it survived intact as a film in today's climate. I don't think it's dated in the way a previous post suggests but I do think it's not the kind of film that's likely to be popular today (if it was a true reflection of the book). It would be great if it was made properly, but I don't hold out much hope.


----------

